
Picasa Web for Online Photo Backup? Not at this moment - cygwin98
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Picasa/thread?tid=5edb53748a357d37&hl=en
======
cygwin98
When one of my external hard drives failed, I decided to backup my photo
library to some online storage space. After some quick research, I settled
down at Google Picasa Web, the price was very affordable ($5/year can buy you
20GB). It also has a nifty utility called Picasa Uploader, which can access
pictures from my iPhoto library and upload to the Picasa Web.

Everything looked like the way it should be and I was very happy. Until I hit
the wall -- there is a limit that one album on PicasaWeb can only contain
maximum 1000 pictures. This is very annoying (I should have been aware of this
'flaw' during my research, oh well). Say, I have some 2700 pictures in the
2006 folder (the smart folder in iPhoto, very handy feature anyway), in order
to work around the limit, I had to create three albums on PicasaWeb, and make
a local temp folder to split the pictures into 3 parts, 900ish each; then,
fire up the Uploader to work each folder at a time. That's a pain.

And the uploading was very slow...

I feel sorry for Google Picasa Web, it does have lots of potentials and look
like the solution for online photo backup.

